# Pics of my New GTP and Emerald Babys



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

For people who know the difference of QUALITY!
Enjoy
LOTS OF PICS.. mostly the same pics.. sorry.. lol
GTP then Emerald










http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1231.jpg










http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1229.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1228.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1226.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1225.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1222.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1216.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1215.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1235.jpg

EMERALD



















http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1200.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj81/ma...os/DSCF1203.jpg
































































thanks for looking!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW i am insanely jealous ... how much those run you up, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

very nice def not snakes you want to handle alot lol


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

o i wish my rents were kewl with snakes.. vry pretty.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome man... awesome


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Beautiful snakes. Congrats!


----------

